# Someone dumped 2 domestic rabbits off on my 5 acres



## 4pityssake (Jun 10, 2010)

I know NOTHING about domestic rabbits & have been trying to catch/trap/net them for 5 days.

How do I entice them to get into a 3x10 chicken wire cage I've put up for them? I've got carrots, celery, sage & corn in there. They get right to the entrance and back off.

I live in an area that has coyotes, stray cats & neighbors loose dogs. Along with MANY wild rabbits, raccoons, etc.

The rabbits look healthy. Big & chubby. One is black & the other is brown. I KNOW they've got to be full of ticks, because one of the wild rabbits died from a tick infestation, 2 weeks ago.

I will apprecieate ANY advice. I don't want the rabbits & the Ohio Rabbit Rescue never returned an email & the local "Humane Society" isn't the best in the world, to say the least.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2010)

rabbits are most active in the early morning and evening and are out foraging. Best to use food that they like, so corn is out as I've heard mixed reports on it with rabbits. Mine like all kinds of leafy greens and especially love apples. The real problem is that they are very smart and have great noses and sense of smell. Good luck.


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/rescue.html

Welcome and good luck! I hope you can save them.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 10, 2010)

If you can get access to rabbit poop from a neighbour or friend, and spread it around where you want to catch the buns, you may have some luck. 
Lots of poop can ID a good lunch spot to a bun.

Kudos to you for being caring enough to want to catch these little guys!


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply.

These 2 seem to not have a clock. LOL! I see 'em out chasing eachother all hours of the day.

The reason I said corn? The wild rabbits it eat it with a passion, along side my ducks. The black rabbit has gotten brave enough, today, that it's been on the deck, right outside the patio doors...and, I saw it eating corn with a wild rabbit no less than 4 feet from it. I feed corn to the ducks, (wild Mallards that never migrate.)10' from the house & the wild rabbits join them. So, "Blacky" must've decided to join the crowd. 

I even tossed a banana peel in the cage I put up, thinking the scent would draw them in. I'll get some apples.

It's really frustrating, because I KNOW they're NOT going to survive much longer with the stray cats & loose dogs. 

I'm praying they aren't pregnant or won't GET pregnant. I don't have a clue as to their genders.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you! I read that 2 days ago, after realizing the rescue wasn't gonna email me with any answers...and, the local "Humane Society" knew nothing.

I'm trying! Mission Impossible? Well, I don't give up too easily, if ever, when it comes to critters.

I never thought of looking on a forum, till this evening. (I musta thought I'da caught 'em by now, eh?)


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, gosh! I've got so many wild rabbits, there's bunny poo all OVER. That must be how the black one found the corn, today. 

I've got wild bunnies of all ages out here. Some still in the nest.

Sadly, as I was in my garden today...a baby ran from it's nest & ran right into the pond!  I got a fish net, hoping it would surface...no luck.

Tomorrow, I'll go gather a slew o' poo and put it in the cage trap I put up. I've left an 18" opening so I can go close it in time...hopefully.

I'm one that cares more for critters than I do most humans. LOL!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 10, 2010)

It is my understanding that it is highly unlikely that they will cross breed with cottontails in US (nigh impossible.. can someone verify?)


Here are a few of our older threads detailing a similar situation: 
Outdoor Bunny Help?
Possible Rabbits Let Go

I will keep peeking around for more resources.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 10, 2010)

Autumn you are right, but since their are 2 domestic rabbits its a possibility theres 1 of each sex.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation, Rebecca  Yup, there's still a 50/50 chance... let's hope they are feeling too stressed to "get down"; fingers crossed!


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 10, 2010)

Autumn...Thanks for the links.

I read a couple days ago that there is no breeding between wild & domestics, but...the wilds can attack and kill the domestics.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 11, 2010)

You may have more luck with humane catch traps. I'm surprised the Humane Society hasn't called back. They would have those traps and would take the bunnies after they catch them.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

Rebecca...I'm hoping they're males. I highly doubt they'd be neutered & turned loose.

I'm thinking they're someone's Easter bunnies that got to be too much work. OR, they're both females & pregnant.

Regardless.........What a shame!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 11, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt it at all... an angry rabbit (domestic or wild) can rub out another bun, no problem!

But I don't think the wild buns would specifically target the domestics, unless there was a territory issue or something major.

The humane society should have the have-a-heart traps. If they are uncooperative, there may be a cat rescue org in your area that you could borrow the traps from.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

Claire...I have a Hav-a-Heart trap. My concern on using it? If, by chance I'd catch one...I'm afraid it would tear it's face up trying to escape.

I had it set a couple weeks ago for a stray cat. Well, a young wild rabbit got in it, instead. He had his poor little face so torn up trying to get out, it was almost to the bone. I no longer leave it set overnite. 

I saw him a few days later, and it was healing. WHEW!



btw...I fought the local "Humane Society" for 25 years until they finally started neutering BEFORE adoption!

When asked about what to use to entice these rabbits, their answer was: "I don't know, but...we'll take 'em if ya get 'em!" 
I don't THINK so! They won't get these rabbits. My vet is trying to find someone to take 'em, if I get 'em.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh goodness ... maybe there's another alt we haven't thought of yet. 
Some people work with a partner to draw an enclosure around rabbits while they are feeding. Do you have another pair of helping hands?


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

Autumn...We've tried using a 16' long steel mesh hog panel. Even though those rabbits are fat...they can RUN! LOL! (Not funny, tho!) We're 60 years old out tryin' to outrun rabbits! HA!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 11, 2010)

The domestics won't react badly to the have-a-heart, that's a cottontail thing. The domestics are probably used to the idea of cages. They just prefer the ton of grass and treats beyond the bars. 

I'm not sure how you plan on closing the door once their in the regular pen. They can race out of there pretty quick and probably won't trust it for quite awhile after that. 

I really think you need to use the trap. Same bait. 

The other best option is a net with a friend or three to help 'herd' them. One flushes them out of hiding, the other throws the net. 

If you can get more specific about your location, maybe people here can help.


sas :goodluck:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so glad that you care about these bunnies and are trying to look out for them by catching them and finding them a home! Thanks! And I agree with Pipp about trying the have-a-heart trap  You said you threw a banana peel in the enclosure earlier- I think that's actually a great idea. Maybe you could put out a whole bunch of bananas. Most rabbits love bananas, mine would all pick bananas over any other food. And like you said, they smell very strongly!

Good luck in catching the bunnies! I'll be checking up on this thread often  Oh and the thing about the baby running into the pond is so sad


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 11, 2010)

hi there..im pretty good at catching domestic buns in the wild ..even the ones that have been there awhile...first u have to stop free feeding them for a day..(i know sounds bad) but you want them super hungry...then u use vanilla creme wafer cookies...its bad for buns but they LOVE THEM..and they get very distracted when they are munching on them....also rolled oats they go crazy over too,,,it will take a few days of them trusting u enough to get kinda close then u gotta net them ...just give them tiny pieces to lure them in..(dont feed them alot cuz they will fill up and be gone quick...)
ive caught numerous domestics that have been dumped with the vanilla wafer and net em method,, sounds basic and silly but after months of trying all kinds of methods ,..that was the only one that worked.....
u gotta remember that once they are netted you have to pounce on the net and hold them to ur body so they dont struggle and get hurt in it,..,dont try and remove them from the net until ur in somekind of enclosed area ..cuz they WILL escape... now the only prob with this method is ..the other bun that u dont have yet will be VERY scared of you now...and they dont do as well in the wild when they are alone...2 of them seem to care for each other ..
one more method seems to work for other rescuers before but i havent tried myself..is bird netting,or strawberry netting ,,it keeps the birds outta ur garden or trees and its plyable and comes in big sheets ..with two people u can coral them into it and wrap them up...its like soft fencing and alot of bunny rescuers swear by this method...
if all else fails...maybe set up an enclosure for them that a dog or coyote cant get into...put food and bedding and water in there for them and maybe that will give them some kind of escape to run to in case they are in danger...im worried about them...im so glad that ur trying to catch these guys .they really need u right now..,good luck...


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

Shiloh...I'll make a pile of bananas, and try the trap. I'll even slice 'em for 'em.  Maybe, I'll hang a sign: Here bunny, bunny. Nice fresh nanner's.

Thanks!


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

Good morning, Pipp...

They'll let me get 6 feet from them, before they hop away, always staying that 6' from me. I figured making the pen/trap 10' long will give me time to shut it. 

I need one of those Safari gun nets. 

I'll give the live trap a whirl & keep close watch on it.

Thanks.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, Flash Gordon..

I'll give 'em a whirl. At this point, I'm willing to try anything.

I haven't seen them, yet today. UGH!

The ducks have their babies & they always let me know when something "strange" is out here. So far, today...it's been VERY quiet.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

*Wish me luck! The township mowed the ditch & the black rabbit was out at the edge of the road eating the "hay". SOOOOOOO...I gathered a bunch up and have it in the live trap, behind the house. That rabbit is sitting 6' from the trap opening...staring at that hay!*


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 11, 2010)

*4pityssake wrote: *


> Oh, gosh! I've got so many wild rabbits, there's bunny poo all OVER. That must be how the black one found the corn, today.
> 
> I've got wild bunnies of all ages out here. Some still in the nest.
> 
> ...



If you can gain their trust, try a handful of Old-Fashioned oatmeal, near the area or in your hand. That was successful in my hubby being able to capture 3 abandoned domestics in 2006. He also made a net, and we purchased a large fishing net to flip over them when one sat nibbling oatmeal. They'll also prefer an escape route so timing is crucial. Hunger will draw them near, too, so bananas and good treats will help. It took two of us to capture the most elusive male one morning around 5 a.m.

Smiling at the bottom comment ^ in your post.

ray: that the wild animals haven't gotten to them yet. 

How irresponsible of people to dump. You're an angel to try and capture them!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 11, 2010)

Pungent greens. Freshly washed romaine  , cilantro, parsley, thin carrots, some sunflower kernels, raisin treats ... all to encourage him to approach ... Start talking to him, in a soothing voice telling him/her he/she's a good bunny and you're trying to help. Give him/her a name and reward him/her with praises. 

as for the net thing, carry it with you whenever you observe the two buns so they get used to seeing it. Put it down on the ground, then put the old-fashioned oat flakes in your palm or very near your knees, palm, hands, legs, etc.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 11, 2010)

Reading through Flash Gordon's reply on vanilla creme cookies, you can also try mini or big size *Nabisco Teddy (Honey) Grahams*. The domestics my husband captured were drawn to *shredded wheat biscuits*. A chunk of *oats and* *honey granola bars* might be worth trying to. When in good care, these treat and snacky carb things won't be given daily.

from *flashgordon*'s post "if all else fails...maybe set up an enclosure for them that a dog or coyote cant get into...put food and bedding and water in there for them and maybe that will give them some kind of escape to run to in case they are in danger...im worried about them...im so glad that ur trying to catch these guys .they really need u right now..,good luck..."

Ditto!!! ^ It'll be dang hard to thwart a vicious or attack/hunting type dog and coyote, fox, etc. Good advice though to think ahead on anything to better their chances.

With the advice and tips from everyone posting here, let's hope they understand you as being a rabbit-compassionate human.


----------



## Yield (Jun 11, 2010)

This sounds sooo stressful! I would feel so panicked, I'd be soo afraid to leave them alone and go to bed! Good for you for trying to catch them! I hope you catch them soon!


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

I gotta hand it to all of you's...thanks for the suggestions & support.

I don't know where the black rabbit went, but...I know where it DIDN'T go...in the TRAP! DARN it!

I added cut up nanner's to the hay...now, I'm gonna go add some oats.

My neighbor is going into town today (We live 10 miles from town) & she's gonna get some apples & cookies. 

The brown one isn't brave enough, yet to come up to the house. It's got one floppy ear. Is it normal for rabbits to shake their heads? I'm SOOOOO concerned they're gonna get loaded with ticks. They spend a lot of time in the woods.

I need to go to the grainery, so I'll ask if they have a handful of pellets or sumpin'.

Thanks, again to you all. I'll keep you's posted. 

One more question...If/WHEN I catch them...I've read to never hold their legs for fear they break when they try to get away. How do I pick them up? Like a cat...by the scruff of the neck?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 11, 2010)

ouch ..i dont pick up mine by the scruff...once they are in an enclosure that u can get close to them u need to get down on the ground with them and pet their head while u scoop their butt with other hand and hug them as close to ur body as possible..this is the only way their gonna feel safe is when they are hugged close to u ..if any of their body parts are dangling they are gonna kick and struggle ..u want to wrap them up close ..a blanket might help too..kinda toss it over them while ur petting their head...then wrap them up and bundle them close to u...dont worry it sounds like ur a natural with animals.this will go just fine..just get those little boogers safe,,


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks, Flash Gordon.

I'da picked it up by the scruff. (It doesn't hurt cats, as there's a nerve in there that kinda like knocks 'em out. LOL! Ya just gotta get that scruff held JUST RIGHT.)

I've yet to catch either of them, but...earlier today, I did see the black one chasing a wild rabbit, under the shrubs. UGH! I assume it was a Mother rabbit being chased& the black one must've been too close to her baby. As I speak, I see a Mother rabbit & one of her "just out of the nest" babies...under the shrub.

After that short chase, I looked at the black one thrubinocular's, and it's nose is scratched & bloody. I'm in hopes that it got caught on a branch and not scratched by the rabbit it was chasing.

The wild rabbits really have no actual fear of any of us. They know they're safe. We can walk outside and the rabbits just sit right there, as we talk to them...sometimes, a mere 2 feet from us.

No, I've never attempted to hand feed them. Makes them too easy of a target for "hunters".

btw...I have a nature sounds monitor outside & have the speaker up almost full tilt, right beside me, so I can hear if the trap snaps shut, or any out of the norm noise. It has come in SOOOOO handy, so MANY times. Ducks are a VERY good "watch dog" & especially when they have their babies with them. Needless to say, I know what each of their sounds mean. They have a certain sound when they're trying to fend off intruders. Themale ducks & the females w/o babieshave learned to leave the domestic rabbits alone, but...oh, the carrying on when those rabbits get too close to the Mom's with their babies. LOL! What a sight! The Mom's tell their babies to get in the pond & STAY there, while they gather around one of the rabbits. It's not long & the rabbit is off like a rocket!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 11, 2010)

oh that poor black one has been in a scuffle...i hope hes ok...
i agree with you on the hand feeding thing...people dont realize that they will start trusting the "wrong" person.

what a neat story about the ducks..i had no idea they were like that...i have always luved ducks they are so beautiful...
ive heard of bad things with those traps..like legs getting caught in em....or other body parts that werent out of the way when it slammed shut...


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, my neighbor got an apple and some cookies. 

On my way back home, I saw "Blackie" sittin' under a shrub, soooo...I broke off some pieces of cookie & tossed 'em at him I even hit him with one. He just sat there, leaned over & gave it a sniff & hopped off. LOL!

I came in the house..cut some apple up...went back out & there he was. SOOOOOOOooo...I tossed him the 4 little pieces of apple...he watched each one land..one landed right in front of his face. He picked one up..nibbled it for a little while & looked at me. I told him: "If you think I'm gonna peel that for ya, ya got another think coming!" He dropped that piece & hopped off & stopped about 25 feet away. I picked up the pieces of apple...got within 10' of him & tossed 'em to him, again. He hopped off. LOL, though really not FUNNY, funny.

Is it normal for a domestic to kick their back legs up in the air at times when they hop? It reminds me of a bucking bronco. BOTH of these rabbits do that.

Well, with all the wild critters out here, I'm not gonna leave the trap baited & in the open. I'll put it in the garage for the night. No sense indrawing anymore critters than is already out here.

I'm callin' it a day. MAYBE, tomorrow I'll catch at least one of 'em.

The brown one has gotten closer to the house, today. It's gettin' braver.

I'll keep ya's posted.

Thanks again to all of you's.

btw...I've used live traps for MANY, many years & so far so good on accidents. There hasn't been a one!

I've even turned skunks loose w/o gettin' sprayed. LOL!

Goodnight all!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL the kicking is what we call "binkying", and it's a sign of happiness. It sounds like these buns are true troublemakers and know that you're trying to catch them but don't want to be caught! They're saying "nah nah nah, you didn't catch me!" as they run away. 
:laugh:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 12, 2010)

those are some happy buns!!that made me giggle too!

i know NOTHING about traps but it sounds like u do...heres to some good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 12, 2010)

Have you contacted the Buckeye HRS for help? I've found them to be a pretty responsive group:

http://www.ohare.org/


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 12, 2010)

How is the rabbit-catching effort coming along?


----------



## cheryl (Jun 12, 2010)

Goodness...i hope you are able to eventually catch the two bunnies..


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 13, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Have you contacted the Buckeye HRS for help? I've found them to be a pretty responsive group:
> 
> http://www.ohare.org/


Just wanted to ditto this. I contacted the Columbus HRS and a member came to my house to help me bond my rabbits. She only asked for $5 for gas. They were so helpful. I have contacted them several times for assistance with things. All of the volunteers are really nice and really have the rabbits best interest in mind.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 13, 2010)

Got any updates? Also, maybe they would be more likely to go into the trap at night because they'd feel safer in the darkness? Rabbits are crepuscular, which means they are most active at dawn and sunset.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 13, 2010)

So far, no luck! 
I didn't see the brown all day, Sat. UGH! The black one stayed pretty close to the house, for most of the day & evening. I even left the trap set overnite in the area where the black one frequents. I just checked...it's empty.

I was able to get within 5' of it, as long as I didn't say a word. The minute I spoke to it...it hopped off. Would that be a signal to me that it was quite unhappy with it's "humans" that dumped it? 

I asked for some advice when I went to the grainery...you don't EVEN wanna know what was suggested, because: They're "just rabbits". Needless to say, the "macho jerks" had no idea who they were making smart remarks to...even though I get corn there quite frequently. I soon ended the conversation. At least now they know to keep their cruel sick remarks to themselves & not share them with me. In short...I told them I'd be MORE than willing to do what they suggested, but only to the jerks that dumped 'em! 

I'll contact that rescue group. THANKS!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 13, 2010)

You sound like a great bunny advocate  I'm hoping you'll catch the bunnies, fall in love with them, keep them, and stick around on the forum!


----------



## Spot (Jun 13, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> You sound like a great bunny advocate  I'm hoping you'll catch the bunnies, fall in love with them, keep them, and stick around on the forum!


Me 2!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 13, 2010)

When my 6 week old baby bunnies at the time dispear and couldnt find him for 5 days.. The only way we got him was that my husband kept dropping rabbit pellets by the bunny. That is how we caught it!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 14, 2010)

(You sound like a great bunny advocate  I'm hoping you'll catch the bunnies, fall in love with them, keep them, and stick around on the forum!)
me 3 !!


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 14, 2010)

*




*

*Well...here's Mahpsie. LOL! If I ever get close enough to Flahpsie, I'll post it's pic. I finally saw Flahpsie, again,after 36 hours of NOT seeing her/him.*

*Mahpsie was 10' from the house when I got this pic & 5' from the cage loaded with treats.:rollseyesThe treats laying in the open, go untouched.*

*I'm beginning to think they were never housed...just turned loose in somebody's yard till they probably got in their garden.*

*They want NOTHING to do with rabbit treats, pellets, apples, bananas, oats, cookies, etc. etc. etc. All they want is grass, clover, Queen Anne's Lace, etc.*

*Both of their dewlaps are gettin' pretty big. (See? I've learned SUMPIN' about domestics.)*

*No, if I catch them...I won't keep them, but...I'll keep them long enough to find a GOOD home for them. They've obviously decided they don't wanna hang together, anymore. I haven't seen them even in the same area, for days. *

*Mahpsie was running down the road, early this morning. Then, I saw him/her playing in the drive with a young wild bunny. Between that & not eating the rabbit pellets & treats...that's what's kinda clinched my thoughts of them never being raised as domestics.*

*Thanks for the invite to hang around with ya's. You's all seem to really love yer bunnies...but...I don't have TIME to care for ONE rabbit, much less two & do it properly.*

*And, Patti...I've contacted that rescue, today. Thanks. I'll let you know if/when I hear anything.*

*I'll keep ya's posted.*

*Thanks, again!*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 14, 2010)

Yay! I'm glad you found Flahpsie again! Also I'm afraid maybe they're girls if they have big dewlaps. Hopefully their dewlaps aren't looking big because they're pregnant... I have no idea if their dewlaps appear bigger when they're pregnant, but I know they pluck fur to line their nests from their dewlaps so it kinda sorta makes sense.

Sorry to hear there's no chance of you keeping them! But thanks for being so good to them anyway  Silly bunnies need to let themselves be caught. They sound like they're having too good of a time in your yard!


----------



## Jaded (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes you can pick them up from the scraff of there neck (if you have too!) dont pick them up by there ears.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 16, 2010)

I will amend the above comment.

Rabbits can be scruffed ONLY if their hindquarters are supported firmly with the other hand.
http://www.ahc.umn.edu/rar/restraint/rabcarry.jpg


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 16, 2010)

They still don't like it.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 16, 2010)

Boy, this is starting to get frustrating. I've still not been able to catch either of them.

Mahpsie stays pretty close to the house, but...Flahpsie stays in the woods, for the most part.

If either of them are pregnant...how soon can I expect to see the young ones? 

Thanks for the clarification on picking them up by the scruff. No worry...I'd NEVER pick them up by the ears. 

I was on the rider mower, yesterday, and got within 2' of Mahpsie before it hopped off. I didn't have my glasses on, but...isn't a domestic rabbits nose supposed to protrude a little from the face? From what I could tell...Mahpsie's face was flat. The nose area is pink skin color & I saw no movement of it's nose.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, gestation time for rabbits is about 28 days. It's hard to figure out when they might have been bred, though, because you don't know for sure about the genders. It is often said that cottontails cannot breed with domestics, which I am inclined to believe, but some say it is possible.

My Muffin is a Holland lop and she has a flat face. Most of the lop-eared bunnies do (except for English Lops, who have HUGE flappy ears). We also have two Netherland Dwarves (Frida and Ben) who "look like they've been chasing parked cars" just like Muffin. Just like with dogs, some domestic rabbits are bred to have short faces like that.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 16, 2010)

STILL no luck. This evening, a young wild bunny walked into the cage I have set with a stick propping the door open, in hopes that one of the domestics goes in & is big enough to trip the stick & shut the door. I figured seein' as how the little wild one went in, MAYBE one of the domestics will. The little wild one wasn't near big enough to trip the door shut, but...I'm pretty sure the domestics are. I've got it set feather light.

I haven't seen Flahpsie for 24 hours, again. UGH!

Claire...Thanks for the explanation of their faces. I literally LOL at the: "look like they've been chasing parked cars". HAHAHAHAHA!

I've still not heard back from either rescue place. 

I'll keep ya's posted.

Thanks again!


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Jun 17, 2010)

For the one that comes close I would spend as much time as I could just laying in the grass talking to him or her. Eventually the rabbit will come up out of curiosity. If you are patient it will let you touch its face soon and then you can grab a fist full of fur and scoop up the rabbit. Sounds harsh but this is an emergency. I hope your local HRS gets back to you!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 17, 2010)

yea treasuresandstuff is right,.,,,buns dont really like u looming over them..if you get down to their level and just hang out with em..with a squished raisin all over ur fingers so they can get a wiff.....they will DEF be curious and come check u out..
.if they arent together then their obviously not bonded....not sure bout this but maybe somebody else can chime in..if they are opposite gender wouldnt they be chasing each other all the time...trying to get some tail??..do u ever see them together now?..im hoping if u dont that they are the same gender and just dislike each other...which is pretty common....and the dewlap thing points to females ..but ive seen a few males with a nice size gobbler on em too..
i seriously dont think cottontails and domestics can have babies...the wild bun has more chromosomes(or genes or somethin) then a domestic..so IF they even did the "deed" and got pregnant...they wouldnt survive.. 
honestly i dont know poop about this ..
pleeease somebody throw me a life preserver...


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 17, 2010)

Well...if I had the time to lay around waitin' for a rabbit to come up to me...I most certainly would, but...I don't have that kind of time. I'm doin' all I can possibly do.

We've got field tile work goin' on & I was "afraid" Mahpsie would smell that freshness...I was correct. This evening, he/she was 250' from the house, right at the open end of the tiling work. (Tomorrow, the tiling work will be heading this way, right by the house.)

To make a long, funny story short...The ducks have inner clocks that tell them when to get in or near the pond for the night, for safety's sake. I was watching Mahpsie at 250' away, when the ducks decided it was time to fly to the pond. (They were all eatin' bugs in the same area with Mahpsie...) When the adults took off flyin' for the pond & the Momma ducks started walking briskly with their babies to get to the pond before dark...they musta told Mahpsie to head for home!  Mahpsie literally ran all the way till he/she got to within 50' of the house. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! For a second, I thought there was sumpin' after him/her. What a sight! Needless to say, he/she started eatin' grass, the minute he/she stopped. 

Another day, & I've not seen Flahpsie.  

Thanks for all the suggestions. I just want to catch/trap them before it's too late. Not only are the predators a concern, but WINTER is a great concern. (I know, it's only June, but...time has a way of flying.)

I'll keep ya's posted.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi. I have free rang bunnies on my section, when there free range they become more friendly and come up to you.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 20, 2010)

Still haven't been able to catch Mahpsie.

Still haven't seen Flahpsie, but..tonite I trapped a cat. That's the 3rd one in 2 weeks. UGH! It's headed for the "humane society", tomorrow. 

Still haven't heard from either rescue place.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the cat  

You sure are doing a lot of good for stray critters in your area :hug:


----------



## Kodi (Jun 22, 2010)

Any luck with the bunnies??


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 22, 2010)

I know you said the Buckeye House Rabbit Society hasn't gotten back to you but I wonder if the Columbus one would. They are the ones I have contacted several times and I always get a response within 24 hours and they are the ones where the lady came to my house and helped me bond. I know they are farther away but may be they know someone closer to you, can offer some advice, or have a connection at the Buckeye one. Here is there link http://www.columbusrabbit.org/ I know volunteers answer the emails so if you don't get a response when you send it I would send it again and a different volunteer should get it. I hope they get back to you. I think it is awful you have contacted local places and they haven't even gotten back to you.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 24, 2010)

STILL no luck! 

I'm not one to admit defeat, easily, but...I've still not seen anymore of Flahpsie, & yesterday...I saw Mahpsie, under the shrubs, 3' from the cage/trap I've got set... scratching behind his/her ear. I grabbed the binoculars & that area behind the ear is LOADED with baby ticks! UGH! (That is the same area the wild rabbit had them this early spring..right behind the ears. I'd found that rabbit floundering, trying to walk...picked it up & that's when I saw the ticks. I pulled off as many as I could find, but...s/he died overnite. I buried her/him the next morning. The wildlife officer told me that some years the ticks are so thick, a LOT of wild rabbits die from them.) I can't help but think that's what has happened to Flahpsie.

I've even thought of allowing one of my dogs to chase Mahpsie down, (neither of my dogs would hurt it)but...I don't want Mahpsie dieing of a stroke, my dog getting heat exhaustion, or...my dog thinking it's okay to chase things. (I've never allowed that.)

I haven't had time to get back on here, the past few days, but...I did just write to the Columbus rescue place...Thanks for that link, Amy. (No, I've not heard from either of the other two.) I did include a link to this thread, in my email to Columbus.

I saw Mahpsie this morning, & haven't seen him/her since.

I'll keep you's posted, if anything transpires.

Thanks, again for all your help.

I just really get angered at people that dump their animals.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 24, 2010)

ur so awesome for ur effort on trying to save these buns...ur one of the good ones..thank u so much for caring about silly little bunnies
please do keep us updated...


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 25, 2010)

My goodness...  I am so sorry to hear about the tick infestation in your area. I sure hope most buns make it through this trying summer ray:

Thank you again for your valient efforts 
:hug:


----------



## 4pityssake (Jun 25, 2010)

MAHPSIE showed up, this morning. 

Last ditch effort...I've taken my giant breed dog crate & sat it outside in Mahpsie's favorite locale. I've got twine attached to the door & the other end of the twine underneath the house window screen, just 5'from me...attached to the leg of the couch. IF Mahpsie gets in the cage, I'll be able to pull the twine tawt enough to keep the cage door closed until I can get out there & fasten it shut.

Those ticks behind his/her ear are thick enough that I don't even need the binoculars to see them, 15 feet away.  ray:ray:ray:I catch him/her in time.

Here's a pic of a plate of food I've fixed & put on a bed of hay, in the cage.

Apple, raisins, oatmeal, peanut butter,rabbit pellets, rabbit yogies (strawberry), snow peas, bread, grapes,Honey Bunches of Oats cereal,cheese, carrot strips. (I think that's everything.)


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 25, 2010)

maybe getting some vanilla and dropping a bit inside the cage too? it has a very strong smell and mine LOVE it


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 25, 2010)

4pityssake...hehe you are absofreakinlutely AWESOME!!..that plate looks so yummy ..u might end up catching me in that crate instead of the bunny..,.,u have a heart of gold..


----------



## AquaticRex (Jun 30, 2010)

my rabbit likes green beans. rabbits have a natural instinct for dens as well. try covering all but the entrance with grass and such or even an old blanket to make it dark inside. put a little food at the entrance then the majority at the back. the stuff at the entrance will give them a taste and if they eat it they'll think nothing of the rest and should go for it. its how my dad caught a really smart wild rabbit that was getting into our gardens back in windsor.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 30, 2010)

Green beans are actually not recommended for bunnies. I used to feed them too, but they contain compounds that can "cause damage to the intestinal wall and interfere with nutrient absorption", per our expert Pam Nock.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49035&forum_id=48&highlight=green+beans

I do agree with the den idea. Bunnies like a place that feels safe and enclosed.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jul 1, 2010)

*Well...the saga continues & things are getting almost TOO interesting.*

*For starters...the Columbus House Rabbit organization responded & then also forwarded my email to others that may be of help. I just now took the time to thank them. *

*Still no luck, but...Do domestics dig holes 1/2 way to China just for the sake of digging, or...are they like wild rabbits and dig 1/2 way to China ONLY when birthing is a few days away? I watched Mahpsie dig a hole in the fresh dirt that is mounded on top of the field tile work we just had done. I checked it out, later on, and it looks JUST LIKE a wild rabbit would dig for her nest. UGH!*

*I first spotted the 2 rabbits on June 7th. UGH! UGH! UGH! TRUST me...I will watch that hole like a hawk!*

*I've lost 8 baby Mallard ducks to a cat, in a mere 3 days. I've had the trap set for the cat, at nights, but...yesterday, I watched that cat come from out of nowhere & snatch a baby duck from it's Mom,within 10 feet of me. That cat is so feral, it will NEVER get in a trap as long as there is live prey to be had for the taking. How Mahpsie has survived this long is beyond me!*

*A few days ago, Mahpsie allowed me to get within 18" of him/her before the "hop away/catch me if you can" took place. I was on my hands and knees under a picnic table: "Oh, what a sweet little Mahpsi you are...etc. etc. etc." As he/she hopped off, I was BEGGING! "MAHPSIE, PLEASE let me catch you!" Like they say.."If ya gotta beg for sumpin', ya might as well hang it up!" LOL!*

*I've sprinkled Vanilla & I've had the trap covered in branches from the shrubs I've been trimming, but...that don't work, either. Today, I saw a young wild bunny sittin' inside the big dog crate I've got baited, sooooo...with a little luck, it's one of Mahpsies pals & it will invite the illusive Mahpsie in for lunch, eh?*

*I'll keep ya's posted. *

*Again, THANKS for all the suggestions. I'm trying all of them, over & over & over,except for the layin' around waiting, I just don't have that kind of time. Trying to keep 5 acres mowed, trimmed, etc. in between rains...doesn't leave that kind of time. And, NO...I'm not gonna go lay out in the rain, just 'cause I wouldn't be able to work in it. LOL! *

*Mahpsie got DRENCHED in the 2" we had the other day. I've even left lengths of 6" & 8" field tile laying around in hopes he/she will get in one. So far, I've not seen that happen, either. *

*On a GOOD note...I do believe Mahpsie has been able to knock/dig most, if not ALL, of those ticks off from behind his/her ear. WHEW! I tell ya, that is one happy, healthy bunny rabbit.*


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 1, 2010)

I am so glad the Columbus House Rabbit Society got back to you. They are really great. I hope they can help. You are a great person to going through all this to catch these buns. 

That is good Mahpsie is allowing you to get closer. 

I wonder if they are digging holes to keep cool. I have heard of domestics digging holes and laying in it to keep cool. 

I understand the rain issue. I live in Ohio too and OMG we have had soooo much rain. I am over it!

I am keeping my fingers crossed that you catch them. Thanks for the update.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah I have read that bunnies dig holes to keep cool in the summer, and keep warm in the winter.

Those buns are really giving you quite the show, huh?  Hope you catch em soon.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 2, 2010)

You're a hero for all you do, and continue to do ~


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Jul 3, 2010)

Any chance you might have a large fishing net? The kind with a long handle? I watched animal cops and they were at a park where someone had dumped about 20 rabbits and they used these really big nets like you see fishermen using for 20lb+ fish. They caught most that way. Just a thought!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 3, 2010)

Most US wild rabbits don't dig burrows like the European rabbits do. Domestic rabbits are descended from the European rabbit, so they dig big burrows, networks of tubes. A domestic rabbit only digs small indentations in the ground or small caves.


----------



## 4pityssake (Jul 5, 2010)

*GUESS WHO I JUST CAUGHT IN THE CAGE...YOU ARE CORRECT...MAHPSIE!!!! :biggrin2::biggrin2:The twine under the screen in the window worked VERY well. LOL!*

*Oddly, I feel saddened that Mahpsie is now not gonna be running free & kickin' up his/her heels. I could almost cry. ***

*My vet isn't open today, & I'm still in hopes that one of his workers will take Mahpsie for her own. (She has another "orphaned" rabbit & has worked along side my vet for close to 20 years, soooooo...I feel confident that she'll make sure excellent care is taken.)*

*For now...what do I do with Mahpsie? He/she is in the giant size dog cage. I've got a little bit of hay left...LOTS of domestic treats 'cause they never got eaten & what do I do about making sure he/she gets enough water?*

*It's BEASTLY hot out. Do I put the crate in the shade someplace, or...bring it in the house? The entire house is air-conditioned & he/she might not be (probably ISN'T)accustomed to the indoors.*



*btw...I've let the weeds grow up in the crate & they're about 7" tall. The wild rabbits have been in & out of it for days. I put freah hay & cracked corn in it this morning & within 15 minutes, Mahpsie decided to try it out. The wild's have been eating it for a few days.*

*Again...THANK YOU'S ALL!!!!*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 5, 2010)

:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo

Way to GO!
:hug:

Lucky Mahpsie... whom I am sure is being VERY unappreciative of your efforts 

She'll probably drink mostly out of a big heavy crock. Pottery or a heavy iron frying pan would work.

If you can bring the cage over to the shade, that would be ideal. I think the house might be a bit overwhelming.
Many bun owners on here throw some filled water bottles into the freezer, and bring them out for hot bunnies to snuggle up to.

Here's the Library Thread: Heat Stress

Kudos to you! You've really hung in there :hugsquish:


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL! I'm so glad you got Mahpsie! I hope someone can give her a home.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 5, 2010)

Bunny Binkies for your determination, and Mahpsie's eventual cooperation. Hooray.

I wouldn't leave the cage or crate outside if there's coyotes, foxes, and other lurking predators. Bring her into a safer area.

How does her ear look? You mentioned Mahpsie's ear looked "clean" from the ticks. Are they gone??


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 5, 2010)

Q. Transitioning from cold to heated indoors, or heat and humidity to a/c temps.

From literature and expertise, this is to be done gradually. OTOH, I've bun-sit for an outdoor rabbit in a hutch, and she showed no adverse affect from being in a house after enduring heat in her hutch. For the abandoned street 3 whom my husband captured, they too showed no adverse effects from Jan/Feb. WI wintertime cold to a heated indoor environment of 69-72 degrees with a safe roof overhead.

Would be concerned that Mahpsie would thrash in her cage if a predator lurked and was staring at her; that could be heart-attack stress inducing and do more harm b/c she has no where to hide or run. Hope you can get her indoors or to a protected place to talk to her, "... Mahpsie?, tell me how you got outside okay?"

Any baby ducks with Momma?


----------



## 4pityssake (Jul 5, 2010)

*Alright...you's have got me spooked that Mahpsies gonna have heat stroke! I just read the links on overheated rabbits. UGH!*

*Mahpsie is in there, trust me.  I didn't wanna move her shade, the picnic table,just to get a good pic.*

*The crate is right outside the window...in the shade...5' from me. Every 10 minutes, I'm lookin' out with the binoculars...lookin' for signs. The heat index is already 93 & goin' for a minimum of 100. I've got the crate in a really good spot, to catch what little breeze there is. The spacing on the bars is 2". The adult wilds came & went via the door...the young wilds came & went thru the bars, but...Mahpsie couldn't begin to squeeze thru 'em. *

*I just took out some fresh water...re-filled the water bowl (Mahpsie was drinking from a 1960 era pink melmac cereal bowl, within 15 minutes of me catching him/her, this morning. Musta been pretty thirsty. OR...Mahpsie has a thing for pink. LOL!) Within 2 hours, s/he let me stick my hand in and touch her/his head.  While I had the fresh, cool water...I poured some in my hand and flipped it on her/him & s/he didn't seem to mind at all.*

*The term panting. Does that mean with the tongue hangin' out, like a dog pants? Mahpie's breathin' pretty fast, but...the only time I've seen the tongue is after a drink. I know the wilds breathe pretty fast, in the heat.*

*I've got 2 frozen ice thingy's in the crate & most times, either the front end or the rear end of Mahpsie is touchin' at least one of them.*

*I've got some of the biggest coons I've ever seen. ( The whole family was out here at 4:00 AM, yesterday...chattering. 4 babies & Mom & Dad), sooooooo...I will make sure that Mahpsie is safe from them & any OTHER critter. I really don't wanna stress him/her out in this God awful heat, but...this evening...I'll probably sit the crate in the garage, once I get the fumey smellin' stuff sat outside for the night...and shut the garage up, for safe keeping. (Where I live, I don't ever lock a door or take a key out of a car & the garage is left open 24/7unless it's winter time or it's gonna rain.)*

*I see no signs of ticks...the nose is all healed up & is black. I assumed it was pink. You wouldn't know it'd ever been bleeding.*

*btw...The Momma ducks haven't lost anymore babies. WHEW!!! *


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 5, 2010)

sooo adorable!!!


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 5, 2010)

looks a bit like Dante lol


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

Bunnies don't stick their tongues out when they are panting. It's just really fast breathing that makes the whole body move.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

PS so glad you got her!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 6, 2010)

If Mahpsie is calm enough to let you pet him/her, I think you can safely move the crate inside to the AC without any major issue. Just place some blankets in there to snuggle into if she gets a bit cold, and try to place the cage near the semi-cool spot in the house.

You bunny whisperer, you! I still think you make a marvelous bunny parent.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 6, 2010)

Hooray! I'm so glad you caught her! I really admire your tenacity in this situation and how you're always thinking of the best for her


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 6, 2010)

this is awesome news!! Good Job!! ..that poor bunny has been out in the elements struggling to survive.,,BRING THAT BUN IN THE HOUSE AND SPOIL IT !!..


----------



## 4pityssake (Jul 6, 2010)

*OKAY...here's the "skinny" on Mahpsie.*

*I put him/her in the garage, last night. This morning, s/he allowed me to pick him/her up & put him/her in a carrying case. I moved the crate back outside...put him/her back in it & gathered some food for him/her.*

*S/he hadn't eaten a bit of the pellets I put in last night, sooooo...I gave him/her: freshly cut wild carrot tops (Queen Anne's Lace), Cheerios, Life cereal, oatmeal, a carrot & cabbage, this morning. S/he LOVES the carrot tops, Cheerios, Life, & oatmeal...with a few nibbles on a carrot.*

*I just talked to the woman at my vet's office. She doesn't have room for another rabbit, but...she's gonna ask the vet if he'll let his kids have it. We both know what's gonna happen if I take it to the "humane" society. UGH!*

*ray: ray: ray:and...KEEP YER FINGERS, TOES AND EYES CROSSED I CAN FIND A HOME FOR MAHPSIE.*

*btw......Mahpsie is now in the living room, in the dog crate.*
*I let the Columbus Rescue know I caught him/her, but...haven't heard back from them. I gave them a link to this thread.*


----------



## Anaira (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad you got him/her! I've been following this thread since it started, but I feel I've missed something. What happened to Flahpsie?

I agree, you should definately keep him/her! After all you've shared together? I think it's great he/she's letting you pick him/her up! I was fully expecting them to be untouchable, hehe.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 6, 2010)

I haven't commented before, but I've been following this, and I think you are awsome for all the time and patience you have had fgor little Mahpsie. He/she has obviously been used to people at one point, as you were able to pick him/her up.

I hope the vet can take Mahpsie - if not, \i think you would make a great bunny slave :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 6, 2010)

Flahpsie disapeared.. ...i have to tell u as this thread went on i wanted to not read it cuz i really didnt think we were gonna have a happy ending ,i know i sound like im being negative but all the sad stories i read about these little guys ..4pitysake you have no idea how happy i am about this!..you are amazing!!!...and FYI bunnies can really get attached to one person and they can actually be cage free in ur home (after u bunny proof it of course )..and when ur outside tending to ur 5 acres ur bunny will follow you around ur property and be a very good buddy to someone....they really arent just little critters that stay in cages anymore ...they are not as difficult to keep as one might think,,,i know ur wanting to find it a good home but if it comes down to you being "stuck" with this little critter ..ur gonna realize how magical they really are...let us know if u need any help or advice if you do end up keeping her/him.....we can def help make it easy for u....


----------



## 4pityssake (Jul 6, 2010)

:biggrin2:Thanks for considering me a prospective bunny slave, but...I honestly do NOT have time for a bunny. I've got 2 dogs & they keep me plenty busy.

I'm just one that has always defended the defenseless...be it critter or human. (And, Yes...at times becoming almost obsessed.)

Can a bunny eat too many carrots? Mahpsie has eaten an entire carrot, today.

Not thinking Mahpsie needs a "bathroom", until I saw #1 & #2 in the crate...what do I use? All I have is cat litter.

No one from my vet's office can take Mahpsie, but...he's gonna call a client that has an elderly bunny & see if he'd like Mahpsie. I'll know, tomorrow.

Thurs. morning, I need to be in Columbus, Oh. at the OSU veterinary hospital, soooooooo...if I haven't found Mahpsie a home by then...I'll be more than willing to take him/her along & hand him/her off to someone. :wink


----------



## Nela (Jul 7, 2010)

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Man oh man, how thrilling! What a happy thing to read about! 

but

After all that work... Are you suuuuuuuure you want to let her go? I mean, there's got to be some sort of bond there now right? She just loves your place! Lol. Well, alright... If you insist 

Seriously though, congratulations! Your hard work and determination really paid off hasn't it?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 8, 2010)

scoopable cat litter is no good..for now put a litterbox in there with shredded up newspaper ..that should work temp.
and yes too many carrots can be a bad thing..1 carrot will be ok..just not everyday....keep us posted


----------



## 4pityssake (Jul 19, 2010)

*Well, it's been 2 long weeks since I caught Mahpsie. (Mahpsie has been in the foyer for these 2 weeks, other than for the mornings outside while I clean the cage.) Iheard back from the Columbus House Rabbit Society. I'd explained to them that I can't keep Mahpsie & haven't been able to find a home for him/her...and, that I'd have to put him/her to sleep at my vet's, but...that I'm more than willing to drive the 3 hours to pass him/her off to one of them in their organization.They wrote back & this is part of their email: **Sorry to hear you aren't having luck placing the rabbit. At this point, the best we could offer is to take him to our local shelter, where there
is also a chance he would be euthanized. Thank you for caring enough to catch the rabbit. Even if you end up having him euthanized, it's far better than the fate he would have had as a stray.*

*So, I went ahead & made an appt. with my vet to have Mahpsie PTS, tomorrow. Today, my vet came out to put my Mom's 12 yr. old Labrador to sleep & asked where Mahpsie was. I showed him/her to him...he called his office & said he was bringing Mahpsie in & for them to DO THEIR BEST AT FINDING MAHPSIE A HOME!!! So, Mahpsie is at the vet's office...still lookin' for a permanent home. He will keep HER in his office for as long as he can. (I had him make sure what gender that little black rabbit is. He chuckled, did a little searching and said: "It's a GIRL!"  )*

*This is the last pic I took of Mahpsie. I had no idea how hard it would be to find her a home. *





*I'll keep you's posted. Say lots of ray:that she gets a home. I know my vet won't allow her to go to anything but.*

*People need educated on getting rabbits. They are a lifetime commitment...just like any other pet. I have certainly gotten educated on them & will educate anyone I know of that is even THINKING of getting one. They aren't throw-away's.*

*{HUGS} to you all!*


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 19, 2010)

Mahpsie is lucky. Sanctuaries and rescues get more rescue calls than they can possibly handle. Mahpsie is very lucky. The intake requests to our rescue org have numbered around 12-15 unwanted companions in the last 3 weeks. It's really sad how many are unwanted, and the fate they face or actions from careless people who toss them loose.

Good for you to educate - and for capturing that lucky girl !!! Please keep on educating about throw-aways. The majority of 2-legged family members are clueless when they see the adorable picture of a youngen. More education is truly needed to prevent companion pets from dying.

It affects you when they are unneccesarily put down b/c homes are in short supply. 
~ Glad she didn't get PTS and your vets are giving her another chance.

Hugs to Mahpsie. Thanks for posting the extra picture. 

A fan across the miles,


----------



## Nela (Jul 21, 2010)

:shock: Gosh my heart was pounding so hard when i was reading about the PTS sleep part and I was basically yelling NO NO NO! I'm so happy that she wasn't:expressionless It's so sad when these situations arise. I don't know if it's possible, but if shelters have adoption events maybe they can advertise her anyway in case someone might be interested?

Thanks for the update


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 27, 2010)

One can't forget about Mahpsie's cohort, the brown-furred one, who wasn't seen again. Sadness here. You were there to help _both of them_ and Mahpsie eventually was rewarded with your patience and efforts. 

Your kindness, and ability to read tips the RO community posted to assist with their captures, is a trait I wish all humans had.

Thanks for keeping us all posted. That salad plate  was somethin' else.

You're my hero for hangin' in there ~ and having a vet and vet tech to boot.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 27, 2010)

http://www.azfamily.com/video/featured-videos/More-than-100-bunnies-removed-from-Scottsdale-homes-backyard-98075414.html Tranquility Trail's Rick Rogers, with a couple of the intakes (above video)
 Reporter Steve Bodinet ... "before you get rabbit, learn everything you can about them..."

^-^ 4pityssake, this reminded me of YOU. -- The educator and person with angel wings!!

You'll be helping save lives by your continued efforts to talk with people!

:hug1


----------



## 4pityssake (Jul 27, 2010)

Trust me...I still look for Flahpsie, every day. Every time I see a rabbit hoppin' around in the back acreage...I grab the binoculars. I'll probably always look for Flahpsie. 

I honestly miss seeing Mahpsie hoppin' around, but...know that she's in a whole lot better/safer place.

As for educating on critters...I've got a big hairy giant breed dog that draws people to him like flies on watermelon, when I take him out & about.

I got so tired of people saying: "Oh, I want one!"...and, then my educator self would kick in..yada, yada, yada, that anymore when I take him out & about...I only 1/2 brush him so the 6"- 8" hairs are really loose & just waiting to latch onto someone's clothes. HAHAHAHA! Now, all I hear is: "UGH! Do they always shed like that? I thought maybe I'd want one because they're so beautiful...guess not...I couldn't stand that hair!" My answer? "Well, people need to learn all about any critter before they get one on a whim." 

Educate, educate, educate.

TreasuredFriend...thanks for that video! UGH!


----------

